# Effexor Drug



## bulldog6711 (Jan 9, 2009)

My wife is taking Effexor because of a chemical imbalance after we had a baby, what can I expect?


----------



## bulldog6711 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can anybody tell me some of the side affects are for Effexor and what I might be able to do for her to help.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

you should ask your pharmacists, they would know more then us.


----------



## ItsOnlyMe (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried this and I did not respond well to it at all. But each individual is different


----------



## tlee (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, everyone responds differently, but I also tried just for a couple weeks, totally messed me up, good luck, just watch for side effects.


----------



## T-Dub (Feb 2, 2009)

I know some people who have taken that drug. They told me it puts them in a zone! Maybe thats what we all need somedays.


----------



## picabu (Mar 11, 2009)

i take effexor. My usual dose was 150mg/daily. I am now taking 300/mg/daily due to the recent turmoil in my marriage. I am having a great deal of success on it. I really don't feel any different, i just know it keeps me from blowing a fuse. without it or a similar drug I have what my husband calls "melt downs". no meltdowns in some time now. i have also taken zoloft & wellbutrin(generics). wellbutrin gave me dizzy spells. zoloft worked well too, but due to my low libido I was switched to effexor due to its lower risk of sexual side effects. hope this helps.


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

People can react differently to different medications. I've worked with some who've had great results with Effexor - and others who've not. The doc/psychiatrist who prescribed it should have let her know what the possible side effects are - and be monitoring it.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

look on the net.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I took effexor for depression, and it helped. I found it very difficult to wean off, so I had to suffer a bad bout of depression to get off the drug. Most antidepressants have a long period of adjustment, which may include side effects, such as dizziness, nausea, etc. It does vary with each patient and each drug.


----------

